# So tired of feeling drowsy and half braindead



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have had DR for many years, but lately I have had this huge problem with feeling drowsy or like I'm stuck halfway in between sleep and wake. It doesn't feel like a natural sleepiness, but it feels like something that I am compelled to fight...sometimes I even zone completely out like I'm hypnotized, staring at something and I can't look away from and my mind drifts off into this weird extreme sedation for a minute... it's annoying, and gets in the way of whatever I'm trying to do. It really screws with my cognitive abilities (i have the most problems with doing close-up things like reading books or sorting complex tasks and things up close) and it harms my ability to behave happily in general. I often times feel a sense of loneliness or other weird negative feelings associated with it, even though those emotions make absolutely NO sense in my life as they are not applicable. It drives me up the effing wall. It doesn't make any damn sense, it's like my brain is half fucking restarted or something


----------



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

i feel the same way


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

I know what you mean. I get this after I wake up, but it usually passes within an hour or two.


----------



## doritocakes (May 20, 2012)

I have this regularly. I had something like this happen every day, to the point where I had to quit my job because I felt like I was going to just collapse and fall asleep. It might have had to do with anxiety, though. I couldn't focus on what people where saying. I would respond, "yea", or ,"I know", to everything.


----------



## omnisest (May 10, 2012)

I've been feeling really tired recently - like not being able to concentrate on much, and I can't run anymore, but I'd previously blamed that on my antidepressant being increased - despite how that's not a side-effect people really experience. So I'm thinking instead it could be DP.



> I would respond, "yea", or ,"I know", to everything.


Yeah I'm exactly the same! Unless it's on the internet where I have time to think, I can barely form a coherent sentence without stumbling over myself.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Staring and zoning out.... that part i get and it really annoys me... im super aware it's happening. sometimes i wonder if it is my brain taking a break from all the chaos it is perceiving.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I know that the staring and zoning out thing happens to normal people as well. In fact my girlfriend told me that it happened to her just that other day. But, the difference is that it happens to me (us?) on a spontaneous basis no matter what we're doing, and far more often, whereas with normal people it happens when they relaxing anyway and theirs makes sense because it's like they drift off from their boredom or whatnot anyway so it's a natural extension of their activity . But with me (us) we can be busy or active it and it just happens and it's stronger. It reminds me very much of some old cartoon or whatever with the swinging stopwatch and someone saying "you are being hypnotized look into my eyes"
I dunno i feel like to a great extent my DR has been changing within the last several months...kinda for the worse. I HATE this drowsiness weirdness, it's like my brain is trying to relax itsself out of the unreality and hyperawareness, I would take the hyperawareness over this weird shit


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

But when you will get used to it, it will rain flowers on your life, good mood will flow from your valve and you will poop diamonds, like the Book said (Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder: A Mindfulness & Acceptance Guide to Conquering Feelings of Numbness & Unreality)


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I am really starting to worry. This zoning out/hypnosis spell thing is getting out of control. I feel sedated too much.


----------

